# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Anakan Kohaku

## victor

Yang mau belajar prediksi, development n culling koi
ada stock anakan kohaku
size 2-3cm
@Rp1000
kondisi belum di culling sama sekali

kois 5%

 ::

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

emak + bapak - nya ada fotonya gak om ????

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dondoli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Saung Koi
> 
> ...


kendal, kesini lah, mampir

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dindy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wookie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

> Originally Posted by Saung Koi
> 
> Koi termurah yg pernah sy tau.......
> 
> 
> masih saya kasi bonus lagi hehe....


bonusnya sih biasanya hp motorola.... iya engga om he.he.he.

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bintang Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Oom Victor ini contoh member yang patut diteladani
Epemahaman saya, kalau miturut KUHK (Kitab Hukum Undang-Undang Koi-s) untuk setiap ekor yang dijual via forum, pihak penjualnya harus "nyumbang" Rp. 50rb. Itu kalau tidak laku. Kalau teernyata laku kejual maka sumbangannya adalah Rp. 100rb/ekornya. 

Lah iku pirang ekor Oom.... 
Biar juga gak laku semua, sumbangan Oom Victor tetep masih gede.
So, kalau ada empat saja member seperti Oom Victor ini cara jualannya di forum ini.
Gak lama lagi Koi-s pasti bisa punya exhibition hall sendiri....   ::   ::   ::  

Salut !!!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Jadi jualan apa ndak, Gan?
> Pesen mangatus...
> Bonusnya dapat apa yaaa....


+10% anakan +10% subsidi ongkir
kalo pembelian 500, saya kirim 600ekor (50 untuk bonus, 50 untuk subsidi ongkir)

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wookie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vied_84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## W1nky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wookie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Oom Vic, rencananya mau mix pakan 30-30-40 hikarigrowth-hokky sp-supersave.
*yang mahal aja om, nti bagus deh, hehe...*
Ada usulan dimensi kolam untuk 600 ekor dan seukuran itu berapa?
*brapa yach, untuk awal mula sich gpp om, tapi nti tambah gedhe mesti angkat2 lagi, kalo padat, biasanya growth kurang*
Saya ada kolam dalam 80cm yg cukupan luasnya. Kalau memang mesti dipetak lagi, tinggal dibuatkan partisi jaring. Ada tosai juga di situ.
*kalo ada ikan gedhe, bisa bisa abis tuh burayak om*
Eh, kalau pas nyerokkan untuk saya, nyeroknya apa sambil merem ya? Atau malah dibantuin "semi culling" yaaa...   ::  
*kagak culling om, kasi makan, biar kumpul, serok gitu aja*
Ps: Sambil rengeng-rengeng; "Rp. 100.000... kali 600 ekor......."   ::   ::   :: 
*sippppppppppppppppppppp*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Kirim ke saya, Gan. 600 ekor dengan harga 500 ekor. Wihhh.... embone satos...
> Dana segera meluncur. Meanwhile saya siapkan kolamnya barang 2 hari.
> Trims. 
> 
> *Keep the koi but not to it's knowledge!*
> 
> Bravo


ok, thanks
kois dapet rejeki lagi nehhh
saya upload cara saya kasi makan ya
hehe....

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

om vik dibikin paket aja misal satu katong isi 110 ekor Rp 100.000,-....  ::   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dondoli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

mau ikut beli nggak punya "ginian" buat kasih makan burayaknya :P  :P  :P

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> klo barengan ambilnya dimana yach?


belum di tentukan om, nti liat saja dulu.

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dondoli

> Originally Posted by rifatmk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hilariusssss
> 
> ...


Saya di deket Jl Panjang (relasi) Jakarta Barat. Udah ada 2 nich Jakarta Barat.
Ayo2 tinggal 3 hari lagi.

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> teja utama 600ekor *DONE* 500RB probolinggo
> boby icon 180ekor *DONE* 200RB semarang


ayo yang jakartaaaa.........
kereta mau berangkatttt 

1. om rifatmk 100rb
2. hilarius 100rb
3. om dondoli 100rb
4. fauzy mahri 200ekor
5. indrie 100ekor

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

> bagi rata biaya sterofoam dan bagi repot ngambilnya, kois emang jempolan deh


kalo kagak mau bayar styrofoam, tolong styrofoam bawain ke koi palace, buat angkut ikan saya dari jakarta   :: [/quote]


saya mau kok pak.... lumayan bisa jemur arwana...
heheheheh bercanda kok  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> nunggu sisa ...


kagak nunggu abis saja?   ::   :P

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dondoli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## onkyshark

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

> Originally Posted by indrie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ikan akan dikirim hari sabtu, mohon konfirmasi nya
> untuk om rifat, minta alamat donk, thx
> ...


pak nanti ambil nya di rumah pak rifat ya....??
kira2 mau ketemu jam berapa ya....

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## onkyshark

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

*PENGUMUMAN*

setelah ini saling share yach
saling bantu berbagi pengalaman
how to keep burayak dengan angka kematian seminim mungkin

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## onkyshark

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

ongkos kirim Rp 60rb
styrofoam @Rp50rb

total Rp160rb
dibagi 6
kira2 27rb per 100ekor

1. rifatmk 27rb
2. hilarius 27rb
3. dondoli 27rb
4. fauzy mahri 27rbx2
5. indrie 27rb

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

di lelang, starting Rp 0
opsi bungkus rp 1000,-   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Makanan, saya pakai saki hikari growth, kadang dikasi bubuk spirulina, kadang vitamin c, kadang cacing hidup, kadang cacing kering.

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Vic, utk saya onkir + styroform sekalian pengambilan berikutnya saja ya
Jangan lupa 2 minggu lagi

Thanks   ::   ::

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

koi-s dapat berapa persen per ekornya ya  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

> Originally Posted by indrie
> 
> 1 ekor kena sedot air pas mau ganti air...
> lain nya seh sehat n masih hidup...
> hehhehehe... 
> berhubung naruh nya di aquarium terpaksa 2 hari sekali 
> mesti di ganti air endapan.
> 
> 
> ...



siap pak....  ::

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

